# New Production Music Track



## CGR (Feb 6, 2019)

A new track of mine from an upcoming production music album:


----------



## whiskers (Feb 6, 2019)

love your stuff @CGR . Inspiring me to continue my new piano lessons.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 6, 2019)

This is really nice, but after just a few seconds, I found myself asking where "1" is

Also, there is some wierd timing issue at 28 seconds


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> This is really nice, but after just a few seconds, I found myself asking where "1" is
> 
> Also, there is some wierd timing issue at 28 seconds


Thanks for listening. This was initially played in on piano as an improvised piece without a click track, so I'm attempting to 'reverse engineer' it into a full piece without losing the freshness of the original. Trouble is there is no fixed tempo, which as you noted results in the '1' being a bit hard to pin down. I'm going to try and remake the track to a more even tempo & with consistent measures, and hope it doesn't 'sterilise' the track. I've mainly focussed on the sound design/production aspect to date, so will turn my attention to structure in order to tighten it up.


----------



## CGR (Feb 12, 2019)

For those interested, here is a new draft of the track:


----------

